# HR24/500 Not Working. Deca Shows no power



## samuej1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I recently got whole home DVR set up in my home. I orginally had only one HD box (HR24/500) and after the purchase of a new TV I needed an additional HD box (HR23-700). I wanted to make sure that I could watch the shows from each HD reciever on either TV. When they installed the new receiver they added the DECA to the back of the HR24 and the HR23. The Rep from Direct TV said it would take 24 hours to "find" each other however they never found each other. The DECA connected to the HR23-700 has the power light a solid green and the activity light blinks yellow. That DECA is connected with a COAX coming in and the COAX and ethernet exiting and connecting to the HR23. The HR24 has the DECA connected the same way however the power light is not on nor is the activity light. I have tried resetting the HR24 and while setting up the power light and activity light are both a solid green then back to off. Both boxes show that the whole home is authorized but does not "find the other DVR's" 

As a note I have my internet services with another company that is seperate from Direct TV. I have both set up with names and show allow to see each others programas but I dont know what to do to get the two DVR boxes to "find" each other. 

What can I do to fix this so that I can share the recorded programs between my two DVR boxes?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The HR24 has DECA built into it. I would remove the DECA that is installed behind it.
Then reset the receiver: Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver

They should find each other almost right away.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep;

Installer wasn't trained properly;

H/HR24s, H25s, and Genie's all have DECAs built in. Remove it from the HR24 and then reboot it.

Also, it does not take 24 hrs. for receivers involved in WH to find each other, but somewhere less than minute at most..


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

That DECA attached to your HR24 should instead be connected to your router for Internet access.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Unless you have a CCK, Drew is right. You need to have your 24 attached to your router for any sort of Apps, You Tube, Pandora and VOD.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BTW, are you sure the DECA connected to your HR24 is not a PI (Power Inserter)?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> Unless you have a CCK, Drew is right. You need to have your 24 attached to your router for any sort of Apps, You Tube, Pandora and VOD.


the TS can't connect the HR24 directly to the router as doing this will disable WHDVR


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> BTW, are you sure the DECA connected to your HR24 is not a PI (Power Inserter)?


The TS said the DECA on the HR24 has no power or activity lights, so it is a DECA. the HR24 since it has a DECA built in, it does not have enough power to power the DECA.


----------

